
The First-Time CEO’s Recession Survival Guide  - epi0Bauqu
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/30/the-first-time-ceos-recession-survival-guide/
======
SingAlong
_Everyone struggles. Keep fighting_

 _"Give him one little stroke of luck, and he would think he had conquered the
world. But, equally, the slightest setback would find him in deepest despair"_

 _If you’re still playing, you can still win_

Nail on the head. Short and simple. This reminds me of the movie 300 in which
King Leonidas fights till his end with just a small group of soldiers. I dug
up a lot of articles about the war and read them after I watched the movie

~~~
run4yourlives
You know all 300 men were killed right?

Just saying. :-)

~~~
fallentimes
Haha true but what a way to go down.

Death aside, what's the startup equivalent? There may not be one but I
envision the cofounders getting ripped from their desks by the foreclosure
people as they're trying to finish one last line of code...

~~~
potatolicious
I thought the startup equivalent was to kick your creditors down a bottomless
pit...

------
fallentimes
> _His industry went into recession a year ago, so he’s had a little more time
> than most startup CEOs to think about how to deal with the current
> downturn._

Things are a lot worse now than they were a year ago, especially for housing
related markets.

------
swombat
Pretty empty article... all this stuff has been hashed and rehashed a hundred
times... all this advice is good advice whether or not you're in a recession.
The only addition is a seasoning of dubious images like the predator and roman
stuff.

